# Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern



## th_fn_styles (30. Dezember 2012)

*Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*

Hallo,
nach der Meldung mit dem evtl. Battlelog-Hack fiel mir ein, dass ich sowieso mal die E-Mailadresse meines Origin-Kontos ändern wollte. Leider gelingt mir das nicht. Egal, welche meiner Mailadressen ich angebe, ich erhalte immer die Meldung: ID enthält ein verbotenes Wort oder Zeichen, egal ob Firefox oder IE. Wahrscheinlich mag er das "@" nicht 
Das Ändern von Origin ID und Passwort hat hingegen promblemlos funktioniert.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Shona (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*



th_fn_styles schrieb:


> Jemand eine Idee?


Sicher das du nicht irgendwelche andere Zeichen drin hast? Es muss glaube ich nur ein ÄÜÖ sein und schon würde der fehlen kommen


----------



## th_fn_styles (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*

Nein, meine E-Mailadressen haben keine Umlaute. Ich habe es sowohl mit einer Freemail-Adresse @web.de als auch mit accountxy@vorname-name.org meiner Domain probiert. Die OriginID selbst enthält auch keine Sonderzeichen und konnte wie bereits geschrieben auch problemlos geändert werden, genau wie das Passwort.


----------



## Shona (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*

Dann ist meine Vermutung die ich eigentlich hatte richtig und man kann es gar nicht ändern^^


----------



## th_fn_styles (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*

Das wäre dann ja mal richtig klasse


----------



## turbosnake (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*

https://help.ea.com/de/article/i-ha...an-i-change-my-email-address-on-my-ea-account

Wenn du es noch nicht so gemacht hast.


----------



## th_fn_styles (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*

Genau das habe ich gesucht. Danke  Nur leider reagiert der Speichern-Button jetzt nicht 

edit
Es liegt wohl an meiner Domain. Bei einer anderen FreeMail-Adresse meldet er mir richtigerweise, das diese bereits benutzt wird. Naja, dann lass' ich es eben.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*

Im EA account auf meine Daten ändern und email addresse wechseln Bestätigung beantworten fertig.
in origin tut sich da nichts.
auf der origin Webseite haben sie es geändert da geht auch die bestätigung jetzt. War vor einen Jahr noch anders. letzte Änderung bei mir


----------



## th_fn_styles (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*

Ja, es funktioiert auch. Nur akzeotiert er die Mailadressen meiner Domain nicht.


----------



## BlackNeo (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*

Der Speichern Button funktioniert nicht 

WTF! Denen mach ich jetzt richtig Dampf, die sollen mich kennenlernen!!!


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*

Hi!

Joa, auch miene zwei anderen Mail Adr. (Freemails) wollen nicht genommen werden.
Wären schon im gebrauch auf dem Konto... ja ne is klar 

Dann Kontaktiere ich den EA Supp, und dann sollen die das doch machen wenns so nicht geht. 
Liegt definitiv nicht an mir, bin ja nicht der einzige geplgte der seine mailadr. im origin ändern will...


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*

Zur Info für alle: EA stellt derzeit sein Sicherheitssystem um, wegen Hackangriffen und gestohlenen Accounts. Deshalb kann man derzeit die Mailadresse NUR per Support ändern!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*

Gut zu Wissen thx


----------



## wobbes (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*

geht nur per telefon hatte gestern das selbe problem anrufen alte email mitteilen neue email fertig .....


----------



## Hunchb4ck (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*



wobbes schrieb:


> geht nur per telefon hatte gestern das selbe problem anrufen alte email mitteilen neue email fertig .....




Damit ist aber nicht diese Tel. Nr. 0221 - 37050193 von EA gemeint, wo man nach ner std immer noch in der Schleife hängt oder ?


----------



## wobbes (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*

doch leider geht ja nach UK rüber .....lautsprecher an und warten


----------



## Hunchb4ck (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*



wobbes schrieb:


> doch leider geht ja nach UK rüber .....lautsprecher an und warten


 
ok, dann fahre ich nächste woche direkt nach Köln zu EA, sind kein 30km von mir 

Nach 3x 1 std in dieser hotline habe ich die Sch... voll.


----------



## wobbes (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*

mach das bei mir waren 30 min warten und 30 min smalltalk  das sind eine Std von Dir


----------



## Eftilon (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Origin - E-Mailadresse ändern*

Meiomei, 

jetzt musste ich es am eigenen leib erfahren, 

komme nicht mehr an meine alte email adresse nicht mehr ran, naja uraltes konto, mit falschen namen, keine sicherheitsabfragen etc.

Die EA seite ist somit das schrecklichste was ich in meinem jungen Leben erlebt hab, seit tagen versuchte ich mich anzumelden um meine neue email adresse einzustellen, minuten langes warten dann fehlermeldung, dann kam ich mal wieder rein, alles zäh und unübersichtlich, dann IE absturtz. Heute gings einigermassen, anmeldung klappte nach 10 minuten wartezeit, versuchte email adresse zu ändern, ging nicht, auch keine info das die das momentan nur über tel machen oder so.
Nach etwas gegoogle bin ich wieder mal im guten alten PCGHX gestossen und der thread hatte mal wieder recht .

Nach 20 minuten hatte ich jemand an der strippe und problem wurde Gott sei Dank gelöst .

Schon sehr frustig das ganze, ich habe nur ein einziges spiel von EA (DAO) und keinen Origin client, ob so eine Webseite und Kontomgt. förderlich ist ?

Überall keine probleme, Steam, Ubi, Rockstar etc, null problme, alles flott von der Hand, bei sage und schreibe 35 anbietern.

E.


----------

